# Where ARE all the non-resident duck hunters



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

many are so worried about? I just came back from my annual badlands bowhunt and only saw a couple of non-resident vehicles on the road. The last few years it seems like every 10th vehicle on the road was a non-resident loaded for hunting. Have we driven them away or are they just waiting for the bird number to build?


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

maybe a little of both :huh:


----------



## backwater (Jan 29, 2003)

I doubt you drove them away! I think the most likely calpret was the weather last year. There were people leaving 3,4, even 5 days early last year because they were having difficultys locating birds. Granted this was just in the small hotel I was staying at, but I heard from many friends that they had tough times last year. Alot of the guys that come out are just pothole hunters with 30 mallard deks, and when there is no water its hard hunting, if you don't have all the gear to hunt the fields.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

that is what i was thinking. i saw a lot of hunters heading to nd on thursday and friday. i'm guessing there just waiting for better conditions.


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

The hotels in Devils Lake were hosting duck boat shows.


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

last year was good for me, but then again i drove around and found birds in fields and small potholes! 
I guess u hotel duellers dont venture to far!  :jammin: :beer:


----------



## backwater (Jan 29, 2003)

hoosier dhr said:


> last year was good for me, but then again i drove around and found birds in fields and small potholes!
> I guess u hotel duellers dont venture to far!  :jammin: :beer:


We got our geese and mallards but its just the guys without the equipment that suffered.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

There were about 3-4 groups fairly close by on Saturday, we drove an extra 20 miles away from any hotel and didn't see a one on Sunday.

The amount of posting in the area has literally doubled and I think hunters are more forced to disperse as well.


----------



## GooseBuster4 (Sep 4, 2004)

I think that the posting has doubled everywhere this year Chris and I care for it. Without resting zones for birds they just get pushed right on threw the state.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I ran into a landowner on Sunday that was in the act of posting his land. He actually told me he forgot to do it earlier and that he was only posting because someone stopped by his place to thank him for not posting it this year! Very nice man, told me he never tells people no if they are polite to his wife! Nice guy, even told me I could hunt pheasants there if I wanted, but I didn't see any while driving.


----------



## cbass (Sep 9, 2003)

Had a WPA south of my house that was holding a good number of birds on it WED and Thurs. Dad went to scout it on friday to see if birds were using same field and there wasn't a bird in sight nothing on the water either. Culpret- a pickup with a camper was set up 50 yards off the water. Later that night neighbor gave campers big a$$ chewing next day no camper no birds either though. Use a little common sense guys, i realize it is a WPA and it is open to hunting but there are others becides yourself who hunt the birds that roost on it don't ruin it for all. I'll say it again FIELD HUNT and Good Luck to ya.


----------



## indsport (Aug 29, 2003)

Non res were missing in action in some areas of southeast ND over the weekend, but I understand from reports that the Kulm area was overrun with them.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Pretty dang quiet around Upham, I would hear a few vollys north of town in the morning and maybe one or two during the day. The main street is just as barren as usual. I would say better than half the crops are not harvested yet, the farmers that get after their work in a timely fashion are done with small grains, and for the rest there is probaly alot that won't be harvested if they don't get to work soon. 8)


----------



## Patterar (Feb 17, 2004)

This is a great site...Love to see all the haggling... I'm a NR and will be coming to the great state of ND from WY... Oh yeh and i'll be bringing a boat with a plug in it and some friends from MN.. Its pretty amazing to see all the harsh resentment going out towards NR's last I checked, the more sportsman we can have in our sport the better off our sport will be...

As for the field/boat whatever kind of hunting you do... Isn't it obvious why so many boats are forced to the water??? POSTED POSTED... Getting permission is tough nowadays... We've met some incredible/generous people in ND over the years and made quite a few friends, but realistically LEASED Land is killing us... I'm not one for the COUNTRY CLUB shoot i.e. Guided hunt... I can pack my own lunch... I'd really like to hunt for the LESSOR/LEASEES and tell them to put a plug in it...

I'd rather hunt fields most days, but I spend most of my time on the Transition sloughs and jump shootin... Anyways, where i'm going is that NR's don't have anything to offer other than some $$ to pay for hunts apparently... Not going to do it... i've been trading out field access in ID, WA, and OR for some top notch flyfishing in my area and you can't imagine that the success i've had... Its pretty simple, "treat your neighbor as you like to be treated" DON'T TRESPASS and we might see some <POSTED's> to go away... If not I'll just piss on a bush to mark my spot!

I remember when Landowners were happy to see people keeping the birds out of their fields...

CASH IS STILL KING I GUESS!!!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Yes, unfortunately cash is king


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

hunted Friday and did well and saw many - many. Went out Saturday and saw half the numbers especially teal and pintails seemed to take off overnight. There was a light coat of ice on the edges of the sloughs as well. It is going to be a grouse and deer weekend for me next week. Pheasents can wait


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Yep pheasants can wait, I hope all of you upland hunters are listening.......Wait another 3 weeks to hunt pheasants (but do it in SD)! :wink:


----------



## hereduckyduckyducky (Sep 28, 2004)

Well im a non resident and im gonna be coming up in a couple weekends. I am thinking of saving money and staying at my lake cabin near Lake Audobon but am wondering if that is too far west to get into the birds. We normaly hunt around the Devils Lake, Cando area. Im bringing up some friends and of course i don't want to let them down so if any one has any inputs there much appreciated. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Hereducky, PM me and I'll let you know what I've been seeing near Audobon. I will be in that area a couple times this week and next for work/play! Be specific for what you are looking for or prefer to concentrate on!


----------



## bear04 (Oct 5, 2004)

Im a non resident coming up in a couple weeks like many. Me and a couple guys are coming up around the devils lake area and I was just wondering where to go to have a good time. It would be awsome if i could get some input on some good bars or things like that.

:beer:


----------



## german wirehair #1 (Aug 23, 2004)

9 days and counting :jammin:


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

bear04, goodluck having a good time at a bar in DL. You will find that DL doesn't take to kindly to out of town folk. Trust me, I grew up 30 west of DL in Leeds and never had a good time at a bar there. I usually got really drunk to have my own fun cuz everyone there is just a$$holes usually. If you want to meet women I suggest going to GF. I know of some women I can hook you up with who will love to see some new blood in the mix. They are pretty friendly too :jammin: If you are just looking to have a few drinks I suggest any small town bar. The beer is dirt cheep!


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Word to the wise, I would never put my "long honker" anywhere near a place booster has had his.


----------



## GooseBuster4 (Sep 4, 2004)

HAHAHAHA SMALLS HAHAHAHA :lol: :lol: Also bear i would try Oberon the bar crowd is friendly and it is usually a good time. Its about 30 miles from DL and its a hell of a time CHECK IT OUT. :beer:


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

If everyone had a woman like smalls many men would turn GAY!! :gag: (exit only smalls)!!!


----------



## bear04 (Oct 5, 2004)

Thanks Booster I will take your advice into consideration. I have family in Grand Forks so that might just work out a bit better.


----------



## MOSSBACK (Jun 10, 2004)

Bear04, I will second what booster said I also grew up near DL and the nightlife there is scary at best. Be careful in some of the small town bars too. DO NOT :dead: go to Warwick or Hamar.


----------



## hereduckyduckyducky (Sep 28, 2004)

What is so bad about the bars in devils lake?? Where is there a good place to go drink if your, lets say, Underage!? jk. well not really but.. 
Git rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr dunnnnnnnnnn


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

:sniper:


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

I think that most Non Res hunters will be up later in the year when the migration gets in full swing


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Umm...yes? :huh:


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

:sniper:


----------



## hereduckyduckyducky (Sep 28, 2004)

Well, technically the non residents do have a chance to enter late as long as the shriners are in the back on their motorcycles. All boat bringers must follow the schriners and be in front of the Fire engines.


----------



## MOSSBACK (Jun 10, 2004)

duckslayer said:


> hamar bar, where only the 16 and up crown hangs out...nice place just off the res, kinda like good old oberon bar right gb4.


Hamar bar is not off the res. it's on the edge but not off.


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

:sniper:


----------



## MOSSBACK (Jun 10, 2004)

I know it's a dry Res. but Warrwick and Hamar got grandfathered in by some ordinance of some kind way back when. I'm not sure on the particulars on why they have bars in those towns but take a look on a ND map Hamar and Warwick are on the Res.

and don't roll your eyes at me buddy.


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

> I think that most Non Res hunters will be up later in the year when the migration gets in full swing


 REALLY?!?!  Your still a poser Schulz :beer:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Wednesday Report: Bistro restaurant in Bismarck had 2 trucks w/ duckboats in the parking lot and Wisconsin on the plates!

More to follow............I'm sure!


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Its suprizing to hear that non res. are being harrassed at the local bars in some areas. It seems our small town welcomes them and a lot of year to year friendships are made. We have a blast visiting with them and having a few too many :beer: :beer:


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

> hereduckyduckyducky Posted: Wed Oct 06, 2004 2:09 pm Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Well, technically the non residents do have a chance to enter late as long as the shriners are in the back on their motorcycles. All boat bringers must follow the schriners and be in front of the Fire engines


 :lol: :lol: :lol: That's prety Funny!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## GooseBuster4 (Sep 4, 2004)

Duckslayer you know where the action is. :beer:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Sweeeeeeeeeet!!!! Just saw 2 more duck boats being hauled. Illinois plates??????? That's a lenghty drive!


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Have had a few rough nights in the Hamar bar including this early season. As far as I know the bar is on the res. and it sure wasn't dry. I took a buddy of mine there for the first time and I think he's still in shock....... :bartime:


----------



## PASS SHOOTEM (Sep 29, 2004)

:beer: 
I love meeting people from all around the nation, truely because they have the same passion as I do. I don't use boats, but fun to listen how the rest of the nation hunts these magnificent birds. Its amazing what a few drinks at a bar will do... Sooner or later your talking like you've known eachother for years. It's a grand old time!
:welcome: :jammin:


----------



## MOSSBACK (Jun 10, 2004)

Eric Hustad said:


> Have had a few rough nights in the Hamar bar including this early season. As far as I know the bar is on the res. and it sure wasn't dry. I took a buddy of mine there for the first time and I think he's still in shock....... :bartime:


Eric, where you ever there back when It was called Ernie's bar? And it was'nt so fancy like it is now?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

MOSSBACK said:


> And it was'nt so fancy like it is now?


Are you sure we're talking about the same Hamar Bar? :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2004)

Damn Remmi, you may be onto us!!! 8) Having a blast as usual as a NR, good to hear the same things here!!! There are a few of us out and about, quite a few from MN, but at least we're out and about having our fun with better numbers than WI!!!


----------



## leadshot (Aug 2, 2004)

Hamar bar?? If thats the place I'm thinking about. Population of maybe 25 people. Heard enough stories about that place to keep me out of it even though I live close to it.


----------



## MOSSBACK (Jun 10, 2004)

leadshot said:


> Hamar bar?? If thats the place I'm thinking about. Population of maybe 25 people. Heard enough stories about that place to keep me out of it even though I live close to it.


Good idea Leadshot.

I have alot of stories about my own experiences there but I will keep quiet would'nt want to incriminate anyone including myself. :drunk: :box: :biggrin: :justanangel:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Saw Wyoming plates w/dog carriers in their pick-up boxes at Menards. I need to get a map and start placing stickpins in each state to signify the lisence plates. I have seen much more diversity (and less numbers) this year than last so far. I usually see only MN and WI.

Just some observations! Good luck to all.......Res and NR alike ! :beer:


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Trust me Remmi, I think you can put a pin in every state and it would be accurate!

Have a good one!


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Yep actually the town is about 10 people and Pickle is the owner/operator of the Hamar Bar. The stories you hear about the place are true but the names have been changed to protect the innocent...


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I was wondering where all the NRs were my self until I went scouting this morning and there were at least 2 on every feed I had pinpointed a couple of days ago. If I was a NR I'd hunt pheasants this weekend. The ducks and geese are thinning fast and wising up fast too.


----------

